# Poor Brodie



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Has a blocked tear duct!! is having eye drops but this is not working! Does anyone else have this with their cockapoo?
Also got ear mites


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

This might not help, but my baby son has a blocked tear duct and the dr has said to leave it until he grows out of it. And if he hasn't grown out of it by the time he is 1 then he has to have an operation to pop it open? Could be a similar story? Toby has chloramphenicol eye drops, wonder what the dog version is?


----------

